# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مرشح للاطلاق 2 الآن في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## شبكة الناصرة

*مرشح للاطلاق* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم بحمد الله اليوم الانتهاء من المرحلة التجريبية لأطلاق شبكة الناصرة الثقافية رسمياً ..*

*والآن مرحلة قبل الأطلاق الرسمي ..*

*والمفترض ان يتم التطوير الى مرشح للاطلاق 1 وبعدها 2 ..*

*لكن بعد تجربة مرشح واحد و التي كانت للادارة فقط ..*

*تم اليوم اطلاق مرشح للانطلاق 2 ..*

*والتي حلت فيها مشاكل الاكسبلور 8 بالكامل ..*

*وتم حل مشاكل الاكسبلور 7 و 6 ..*

*ويتبقى منها القليل جداً سوف ..* 

*يتم حلها في التطوير القادم ..* 

*ومنها حجم الخطوط وغيرها ..*

*وفي الحقيقة اكثر من 250 خطأ سابق ..*

*خاصيات جديدة في الصفحة الرئيسية ..* 

*ومنها اخر مشاركات والمواضيع والمدونات ..*

*ولوحة التحكم وغيرها في مرشح للاطلاق 2 ..*

*يتبغى مشاكل قليلة في المتصفح اكسبلور 8 سوف يحلها في الاطلاق الرسمي ..*

*بإذن الله ..*

*دائما أنتم مميزون .. مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*دمتم بكل خير ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 

*تسلم الإيدين على التطوير =) ،،*

*وآمم إن شآء الله إللي كآنت عندهم مشآكل انحلت =p*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ياربي 
مابغينا نتعود على الجديد رديت جددت
بس هالمره في اشياء ماعجبتي 
الخط  كلو على بعضو ...صغير ومش متوسط وكمان نوعيته الأمسي أجمل
وكمان بالنسه للوحة التحكم ماتظهر آخر من شارك   ..كمان أمس أحسن
مدري يمكن في مشاكل أخرى لأني ماشاركت باللوك الجديد
الله يستر

----------


## مضراوي

بصراحه روعه ..
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
لآخلآ ولآ عدم من جهودكم المميزه ..
تحيااتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته..
جداً رائع هو مجهودك . ومنتداك . وكل ماتقدمه من أجل الشبكة ..
أعجبني التطور لليوم بكل مافيه من مميز وجديد..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..
وعساك عالقوة دووم يارب..
وبما انك مميز فنحن مميزون بالتأكيد..
دمت بعين الله ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين على التطوير =) ،،*
> 
> *وآمم إن شآء الله إللي كآنت عندهم مشآكل انحلت =p*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..،*
> 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ,,

تسلمي على المرور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ياربي 
> مابغينا نتعود على الجديد رديت جددت
> بس هالمره في اشياء ماعجبتي 
> الخط كلو على بعضو ...صغير ومش متوسط وكمان نوعيته الأمسي أجمل
> وكمان بالنسه للوحة التحكم ماتظهر آخر من شارك ..كمان أمس أحسن
> مدري يمكن في مشاكل أخرى لأني ماشاركت باللوك الجديد
> الله يستر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم حل المشكلة .. والآن تستطيعي رؤية الشبكة بشكل واضح ..

والدخول على لوحة التحكم وغيرها لأكتشاف الخاصية ..

جميع مشاكل اللغة العربية مع متصفح اكسبلور سيتم حلها باذن الله ..

تدريجياً ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بصراحه روعه ..
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> لآخلآ ولآ عدم من جهودكم المميزه ..
> تحيااتي ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلم على المرور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل االمودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته..
> جداً رائع هو مجهودك . ومنتداك . وكل ماتقدمه من أجل الشبكة ..
> أعجبني التطور لليوم بكل مافيه من مميز وجديد..
> الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..
> وعساك عالقوة دووم يارب..
> وبما انك مميز فنحن مميزون بالتأكيد..
> دمت بعين الله ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

وبإذن الله التميز بوجود الجميع هنا ..

كل المودة

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم أخوي ع جهووودك الرااااااااائعة لتطوييييييير الشبكة

الله يعطيييييييييك العااااافية


لا خلا و لا عدم كل جديييييييييييد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم أخوي ع جهووودك الرااااااااائعة لتطوييييييير الشبكة
> 
> الله يعطيييييييييك العااااافية
> 
> 
> لا خلا و لا عدم كل جديييييييييييد



السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ويعافيك ..

بارك الله فيك على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.... 


ماشاء الله.......طريقة عرض الصفحة الرئيسية رائعة..... 

جهدكم نهر يسقي الوادي.......!! فشكراً يحف هذا العطاء... 




إن شاء الله تنحل كل المشاكل اللي تواجه الأعضاء....ومن ضمنها يكون  

إنا نقدر ندخل على الصفحة الأخيرة لأي موضوع على طول مثل قبل ... 



يعطيك العافية أخي على كل جهد...... 

نثق بعطاءكم...فدام الاله يحوطكم بتوفيقٍ منه....... 




موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ابو طارق

*دائما أنتم مميزون .. مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*


*وهذه حقيقة  دامغة* 

*نشكرك عليها* 

*مع كل  تقديرنا  لعطائك  الدائم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفق اخي الكريم 
معا نحن متميزووون في شبكتنا الغالية 
من تقدم الى تقدم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بالتوفيق وكل التوفيق لشبكتنا  الغالية  وتقدم مستمر ان شاء الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله.......طريقة عرض الصفحة الرئيسية رائعة..... 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 


 يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

حالياً مرشح للانطلاق ..

ربما في الاطلاق الرسمي بإذن الله ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *دائما أنتم مميزون .. مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*
> 
> 
> *وهذه حقيقة دامغة*  
> *نشكرك عليها*  
> *مع كل تقديرنا لعطائك الدائم*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العزيز ابو طارق ..

تسلم على المرور الرائع ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> موفق اخي الكريم 
> معا نحن متميزووون في شبكتنا الغالية 
> من تقدم الى تقدم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على المرور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بالتوفيق وكل التوفيق لشبكتنا الغالية وتقدم مستمر ان شاء الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه .. 

تسلمي على التواجد 

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------

